# Trailers over the center line



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have met a whole bunch of drivers pulling trailers that do not seem to realize that the trailer is wider than their truck. 
So they cruise down the road with the door of the truck on the center line, and seem never to look in the mirror to see the wheels of the trailer are on or over the centerline. Seems like the pickup drivers with the ultra wide wheels never notice that the wider stance is now over the line. Maybe it is just a local problem.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Edd in KY said:


> I have met a whole bunch of drivers pulling trailers that do not seem to realize that the trailer is wider than their truck.
> So they cruise down the road with the door of the truck on the center line, and seem never to look in the mirror to see the wheels of the trailer are on or over the centerline. Seems like the pickup drivers with the ultra wide wheels never notice that the wider stance is now over the line. Maybe it is just a local problem.


No, it's not... it's a citiot moving to the country problem IMHO... that and Daddy's throwing the keys to the dually to the 16 year old daughter cuz he just bought a new one for himself, and she's got NO CLUE how to drive the [email protected] thing... OL J R


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep. Sheer ignorance and maybe a generous helping of "I don't give a rip - hooray for me and to hell with you" added in for good measure.

For what it's worth I try very hard to distance myself from these sorts of folks. First thing I do in a strange to me vehicle/tractor/trailer/etc. when getting on the road is check where the tires are riding and try to at least get centered if not off to the right some.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> No, it's not... it's a citiot moving to the country problem IMHO...


CITIOT. I'm going to use that one....


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Cities do not have a monopoly on idiots. There are plenty to go around.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure why you’d want your door on the center line anyway unless someone likes close calls with their mirrors regardless of whatever they’re towing.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Driving semi one nite I put the trailer tires right on the center line on a curve. The car coming from the other way was a county squad. Had a short safety lecture and I said Thank you and I was on my way again. Always made sure I allowed a little more room after that.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Give them a break... They might be tweeting. Lol


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Sometimes a bag full of marbles beside me comes in handy....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ll say on many of our 2 lane roads in the east, there’s only about 16-18 ft of paved surface to share, and with snow plowing and soft shoulders or no shoulders there’s a lot of chunks out of the edges. So towing trailer or driving the dually I tend to be on the yellow line a lot so it’s not pounding away and breaking more of the road up. That said, need to pay attention to give oncoming traffic room.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'll say on many of our 2 lane roads in the east, there's only about 16-18 ft of paved surface to share, and with snow plowing and soft shoulders or no shoulders there's a lot of chunks out of the edges. So towing trailer or driving the dually I tend to be on the yellow line a lot so it's not pounding away and breaking more of the road up. That said, need to pay attention to give oncoming traffic room.


X2

we have very narrow roads with guard rails next to the line on one side an rock overhangs on the other. I see farmers on or over the yellow lines all the time.

A way of life around here


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Edd in KY said:


> I have met a whole bunch of drivers pulling trailers that do not seem to realize that the trailer is wider than their truck.
> So they cruise down the road with the door of the truck on the center line, and seem never to look in the mirror to see the wheels of the trailer are on or over the centerline. Seems like the pickup drivers with the ultra wide wheels never notice that the wider stance is now over the line. Maybe it is just a local problem.


My bet is that the roads that have been grooved to 96" duals over years and years of wear and tear, are hard to keep a 102" trailer stable. The trailer zig zags back and forth in and out of the ruts....in asphalt and concrete highways. Moving over gets the trailer out of the ruts.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

A few of the roads around here are getting bad, You try to put your tires to the right. Right on the white line depending on how the edge of the road drops off to the gravel, sometimes that part of the road is a little smoother yet.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I was probably one of 'those' drivers today. But I was no roads that with my stock trailer, I had 6" of road to the double yellow and 6" to white (edge of road) line. Tough on curves not to touch the yellow or while line. Now on the roads that were a tad wider, I wasn't one of 'those' drivers.

BTW, white lines are called 'fog' lines HERE and if the boys in blue are looking for something it is a "pull 'em over" offense (before Covid that is). They think you been involved with an adult beverage or two. 

Larry


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch (Nov 30, 2020)

Edd in KY said:


> I have met a whole bunch of drivers pulling trailers that do not seem to realize that the trailer is wider than their truck.
> So they cruise down the road with the door of the truck on the center line, and seem never to look in the mirror to see the wheels of the trailer are on or over the centerline. Seems like the pickup drivers with the ultra wide wheels never notice that the wider stance is now over the line. Maybe it is just a local problem.


I call that "cold shouldered".  We get a lot of them here in MT, some imported and some raised right here. Come down the road at them with a 12' wide load and they usually make a point to figure out where they're at! 

John


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

It's horse country up here. I have a problem with them all the time. Especially if they have a dully too.


----------

